# Princess Charlotte missing?



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Please don't anyone worry about Princess Charlotte - Archie's on the case
[attachment=26969:0_0_prin...s_char_2.jpg]

His bags are packed and he'll be off in the morning to find her.
[attachment=26971:0_0_princess_char.jpg]

Yes, He's heading for Hawaaii - Thankfully, Miss Abbey showed him what to look for.
[attachment=26972:0_0_prin...s_char_1.jpg]

His first plan of action is to put signs like this all over the place.
[attachment=26973:0_0_prin...s_char_8.jpg]

We'll keep you all informed of his progress.....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 


OMG!!! Billy had NO idea Princess Charlotte was missing. 

If Archie requires assistants, then Private "Eye" Billy will help. As will Henry, he was born and raised, in Hawaii, and knows his way around. He said he has "people" there. I asked if it were the four homes, who kicked him out :new_shocked: 

We'll find you Charlotte!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you Archie , I am very distressed . I do believe Charlotte has just left Hawaii and is heading for the bright lights of L.A . Please do check all the boutiques - I fear my credit card is being misused ( sigh ) . Sarah :smhelp:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*dies* OMG! That is sooo funny!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG - You guys are hilarious .. I am cracking up here ..

Did I hear that Princess Charlotte is on her way to Los Angeles - or even Hollywood - or maybe to Orange County ... should Max be on the lookout until Archie re-directs his flights. 

Boy Princess Charlotte must be really really P$####ed off from her home surroundings !!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Please don't anyone worry about Princess Charlotte - Archie's on the case
> [attachment=26969:0_0_prin...s_char_2.jpg]
> 
> His bags are packed and he'll be off in the morning to find her.
> ...


It looks like he's kinda sleeping on the job in one of the pics - we can't afford that - can u make sure he has a pre-paid starbucks card on him during his voyage !!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

:w00t: Oh I love it! well, if anyone can find her, Archie can! Thanks so much for the giggle tonight!! Love all of the pictures...Go Abbey! Go Abbey!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ut Oh! She's definitely been here, but she's gone. Archie is intrigued by this wonderfully sweet smell......
No no Arch, back on the trail - it's off to L.A. as soon as possible.

[attachment=26978:IMG_0005.JPG]


It might not be a bad idea for Private Eye Billie to join in the hunt. And any other male adult dogs with tracking abilities.
Archie justs asks that all females and puppies stay home as Princess Charlotte may decide to visit and someone should be home.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!! You're killing me!!! This is just the cutest thing!!! 

I can't wait for the rest of the story! [attachment=26980opcorn.gif]


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:smrofl: 
Best of luck to you Archie!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hilarious :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm totally cracking up over here! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Josie says: Don't worry Archie, I'll stay home and keep an eye out for Princess Charlotte, although Nebraska isn't much of a tourist destination.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

OMG....that is just too cute.....you made my morning :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

This is so cute. lol


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: OMG-you guys kill me :HistericalSmiley: What a way to start my day!!! :aktion033: More please!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

ROFL!!!! You go Archie!!!! 

I'm cracking up! Great way to start the morning! I'll be looking for updates!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I'm totally cracking up over here! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
> 
> Josie says: Don't worry Archie, I'll stay home and keep an eye out for Princess Charlotte, although Nebraska isn't much of a tourist destination.[/B]



Ohhhh but you have great STEAKS ... maybe her nose will take her there for a great fillet mignon - something her "Dearest Mama" doesn't feed her ???


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

I am so glad Archie's on the case!! :aktion033: Sarah you need to keep track of
those charges Princess Charlotte is doing it will help Archie stay on her track.
Hope Archie has his cell phone along to keep him abreast of her movements.
She's heading to LA, thats a big city. Will have to ask Sarah if she ever say anything about
wanting to be in the movies? What happens if she heads to Vegas, oh the 
credit card, OH my :new_shocked: maybe she wants to be a showgirl :smhelp: 
You go Archie
Chloe & Debra


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Archie, Billy has discovered she has made reservations at this castle.


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Good job Billy!! :aktion033: We have a Castle here in Florida too!! Chloe can check
if any advanced reservations have been made.

Chloe & Debra


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Archie, Billy has discovered she has made reservations at this castle.[/B]



Does Billy "have people" there too? If so, please have him check out all leads!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=439915
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, LBB has "people" all over the world. Here are his buddies who have "tipped" him off on Princess Charlotte. Hopefully we will spot her soon. Has Archie left Hawaii left? Billy thinks he should head out this way.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

That´s sooooooooooooooo cute. I can´t wait to see what else is going to happen!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

[attachment=26983rincess...te_plate.jpg]

She's here !!!!!!!!!!!!

She's driving around Los Angeles and I heard she had a press meeting at 10:00am .
The "PUP-A-RAZZI" is going insane over this - I do have a leak from my contacts in Hollywood ..

Stay tuned ...


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

:smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

How funny! I love the picture of his bags packed.
He looks like is so thrilled to go on a mission.
JUST ADORABLE! :smrofl:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*OMG this is so comical.*


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

[attachment=26984RINC.jpg]

Heyyyyyyyy Pssst - you guys !!!

My contacts in Hollywood have leaked this ... SM bloggers get it first hand but you can't tell anyone - OK

Above is the reason for her trip to Hollywood !!!

My "Pup-a-razzi" contacts have leaked her whole schedule for the day ... I have arranged for a limo for Max to go to the other two venues to meet her. Max is going to take Princess Charlotte to lunch at the IVY and then they will take their doggy bags and head down to Malibu to have some drinks with another great Aussie friend ... the one and only Mel Gibson ...

I will have photos coming over the wire of her day in Malibu and tonite there is a special appearance of Princess Charlotte - Max has my camera and he will go to the Coffee Bean and Tea leaf and meet with Perez Hilton and then send me the photos ...

This is big - I'm telling you ....

Hurry up Archie and Billy - meet Max and Charlotte in Malibu ...right on Pacific Coast Highway which is also known as PCH - there is another surprise from the Mayor of Malibu there ...

Max won't let them start without Archie and Billy ..


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I keep reading the updates and am just busting a gut here-you guys are all so creative :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope she's not carrying her memorabilia from her trip around with her. I just heard
someone's been let out on bail. Play it cool, Princess!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

anxiously waiting. Matilda is staying home here in Idaho, anxiously waiting, hoping they head this way, you know many movie stars are moving here, maybe just maybe she will get a look at PRINCESS CHARLOTTE rayer: that's what she's hopin for. Matilda also says if the BOYS need a place to rest her humble home in available


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:chili: :chili: Between Archie, LBB and Max, Princess Charlotte will be well protected. I hope there won't be any vulgar displays of machismo for her affections. :w00t: :smrofl: :smrofl: 
Can't wait for the next chapter of this detective novella.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> I'm totally cracking up over here! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
> 
> Josie says: Don't worry Archie, I'll stay home and keep an eye out for Princess Charlotte, although Nebraska isn't much of a tourist destination.[/B]


May not be a tourist destination, but with Josie there, I think it's quite possible that PC could swing up that way.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> :chili: :chili: Between Archie, LBB and Max, Princess Charlotte will be well protected. I hope there won't be any vulgar displays of machismo for her affections. :w00t: :smrofl: :smrofl:
> Can't wait for the next chapter of this detective novella.[/B]



I can't reveal much until I find Archie and Billie ... please tell them to hurry down to Malibu .. or if they are quick enough a bite to eat at "The Ivy" ... I heard the "Pup-a-Razzi" are already there and even Paris Hilton couldn't get a reservation today because of Princess Charlotte ... Seeing PC has her "Deares Mama's" credit card ... lunch is on her !!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Has Archie left Hawaii yet??? I was concerned about him being in Hawaii alone. I mean.... Abby did send him a pic of what to look for. Looked like pretty neked girl doggies could turn his head and cause him to get hung up there. I'm glad Billie has joined the search!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Has Archie left Hawaii yet??? I was concerned about him being in Hawaii alone. I mean.... Abby did send him a pic of what to look for. Looked like pretty neked girl doggies could turn his head and cause him to get hung up there. I'm glad Billie has joined the search![/B]



Tell me about it - a couple of Hawaiian cocktails with fancy umbrellas and he's a goner !!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: you guys are too much!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

You go, hula Archie!! LOL!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

OMG, this thread is too funny!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Love it.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Have we heard from Archie and Billy yet ?

Is Archie's mommy more interested in finding a pet tag for Abbie instead of searching for her precious little boy ... :HistericalSmiley: :smtease: ohhh wait - that was Cosy's mommy - sorry Pat

I wonder what Tink da Thinker thinks about all this hoopla going on with the runaway Princess ???


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :wacko1: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I can't wait to see what happens next :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Billy finally picked up her scent. He's headed out the door as we speak. Hopefully Archie is in town, as Billy has a hard time hailing a cab. Here's Billy's nose, picking up the scent.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: go find her Billy Boy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Oh gee this is just too funny for words, thanks for the giggle girls, I do hope Princess Charlotte has a wonderful time on her global tour :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It seems Archie has lost the trail and somehow got caught up in some undercover work.
It must be undercover work - the boy wouldn't just stop at a bar and forget about
his Princess. Maybe he's got additional inside information! That's it!
ARCHIE - IT's TIME TO LEAVE HAWAII!!!!!
[attachment=27000:0_0_prin...s_char_4.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> It seems Archie has lost the trail and somehow got caught up in some undercover work.
> It must be undercover work - the boy wouldn't just stop at a bar and forget about
> his Princess. Maybe he's got additional inside information! That's it!
> ARCHIE - IT's TIME TO LEAVE HAWAII!!!!!
> [attachment=27000:0_0_prin...s_char_4.jpg][/B]



Oh for God's Sake, Archie!!! Quit acting like me!! Now get to the Los Angeles area. Billy is sniffing around for you and the Princess.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I do hope that Archie isn't going to try to SURF his way to California. 

And, BTW, on PC's way to Idaho, I hope she'll remember to stop in Santa Fe and Taos to see some of her movie star friends like Julia Roberts and such!!!

Since I don't live far from Santa Fe, I'll have Lacie and Tilly keep an eye out for PC. They've asked me to stock up on special treats -- just in case the Princess from Never Never Land joins them.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Speaking of Neverland ... PC was going to visit Santa Barbara and Michael Jackson, she's safe - he doesn't like little girls .... but after she heard that Michael Jackson is in Dubai or Bahrain or somewhere over there - she changed her mind ... oh no .... I hope she really did change her mind - just in case I better warn Crystal and Snowy in Dubai ...

Burj al Arab - watch out !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

[attachment=27002rincess_cha.gif]


Princess Charlotte is romping on the beach in Malibu while Max is in his baywatch red Speedos with his binnoculars perched up on the lifeguard tower looking for Archie and Billy ... he is getting some kind of maltese scent coming close to him ...

Hurry guys - the mayor is waiting.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The Bogster just got a secret tip from an undercover informant.







He's sniffing out the truthof the matter.
Got to run down that hot lead


















Oops it looks like a dead end. Apparently PC didn't make it to the beautiful Florida Gulf Coast.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> [attachment=27002rincess_cha.gif]
> 
> 
> Princess Charlotte is romping on the beach in Malibu while Max is in his baywatch red board shorts with his binnoculars perched up on the lifeguard tower looking for Archie and Billy ... he is getting some kind of maltese scent coming close to him ...
> ...



Holy cow! look at that beach....she must really be there!!! I wish Arch would hurry home!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=440182
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooo not until tonights special affair ... wait ... Max is calling me on his phone again


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

[attachment=27006CH.jpg]

Ok ... Archie and Billy made it to Malibu - safely. They are now with Princess Charlotte and the Mayor of Malibu ...

And guess what guys ... Pacific Coast Highway is now officially Princess Charlotte Highway in honour of our beautiful run-a-way.

Tonight there is one more very big preview to attend .. Charlotte and the 3 handsome lads.

I will keep you posted with her final night in Los Angeles ...

I don't know where she will be off to tomorrow !!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: (Dee and Shoni--RFLAO) :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: </span></span>


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> [attachment=27006CH.jpg]
> 
> Ok ... Archie and Billy made it to Malibu - safely. They are now with Princess Charlotte and the Mayor of Malibu ...
> 
> ...


You would think Billy would keep in touch!!! Dorky Henry has kept in touch. Yep, what a dork. He actually flew to Hawaii to look for ARCHIE!!! He's a day late, and a dollar short.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=440241
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwwwwwww I love Dorky Henry ... how cute ... psst Henry - they're not there !! try to get to the Hollywood Premier tonight - ps. you may need a tux


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

[attachment=27019:3_STUDS.jpg]

Princess Charlotte has had an exhausting day - not to mention how exhausted our 3 little boys are.

Well somehow they managed to all star in a movie ... Princess Charlotte, Archie, Billy and Max, I have not seen the movie so I can't comment on what kind of film would consist of one female malt with 3 male malts .. please be rest assured it's a clean movie ...  (well at least I am hoping it is) ..

Anyway - they are all spoofed up and attending the premier tonight - the marquis is up ... how smashing it looks ...

I have no clue what tomorrow brings but Max's limo is going to drop Archie off at LAX then continue onto Orange County dropping off Billy before he makes it home.

As for Princess Charlotte ... she said she was continuing her journey ... something about "Places to go - people to meet" ...


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Dearest Mama BE WARNED - after a hard night of partying ( THANK YOU BOYS ) , the National Enquirer broke into my room at the Chateau Marmont and took some compromising photos . I can assure you all the bodies in my bed are merely friends ( and they drank the hard liquor not MOI ) . Rest assured my name has not been tarnished . Fondest love - Princess Charlotte P.S I slipped away before they awoke - off on my next adventure , expect more photos shortly .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: Oh no. Here we go again.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Certainly Charlotte needs to head to Palm Beach. I beleive Worth Avenue is calling. I mean surely she will be staying at the Breakers and dining at Cucina.
Aimee


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

If she shows up in Ohio Lily and I will give her a lovely bed to sleep in and all the kibble she can eat. Im sure she is having the adventure of a lifetime.


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Oh my :new_shocked: Princess Charlotte seems to be sowing some wild oats! and I
thought she was going to be pampered, wined & dined in her castle. You go girl :aktion033: 
Oh the thought of those credit card charges :smstarz: . Can't wait to see where she's off to next!!

Chloe & Debra


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Move over Britney ... here comes Charlotte the Harlett .. I mean Princess !!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, we hope that she's on her way to Santa Fe and Taos. The girls are keeping a viligent watch for her.

Unfortunately, they got a little over excited and ended up eating all of the delictable cookies that we had bought for the Princess in case she comes our way.

Now, we will have to go shopping again to get more -- just in case.

Do you think I should send Nellie (our black lab) out to track her down? After all -- Nellie is supposed to be a "hunting dog".


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

The boys are anxious for her to stop in NM on her travels - actually there are some nice quiet mountain retreats that might bring a sense of calm back to her life.

if not there are some vineyards as well.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Vineyards - lead to grape - lead to wine - get the picture ??
Can we trust her near these places of interest after her track record ?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Vineyards - lead to grape - lead to wine - get the picture ??
> Can we trust her near these places of interest after her track record ?[/B]



she may not be ready to settle yet - i was just giving out options - of course - I've just realized she could be on her way to see Nacho - now that he is the reining PanAmerican Champion Maltese!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

OMG!!! these pictures are so adorable!!! I love the first one!!! and mac got the same vest!!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Dearest Mama BE WARNED - after a hard night of partying ( THANK YOU BOYS ) , the National Enquirer broke into my room at the Chateau Marmont and took some compromising photos . I can assure you all the bodies in my bed are merely friends ( and they drank the hard liquor not MOI ) . Rest assured my name has not been tarnished . Fondest love - Princess Charlotte P.S I slipped away before they awoke - off on my next adventure , expect more photos shortly .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait ... am I reading this correctly (THANK YOU BOYS) ?? Does that mean that Archie, Billy and Max are being blamed for this little hussy's partying ways ??? :new_shocked: See what happens when poor innocent males come to the rescue of a damsel in distress ... Well just to clarify this, Archie was dropped off at the airport at 11:00pm ... Billy was dropped off at his house at 12:00 midnight and Max was in bed at 12:30am .. so we all have alibys Ms Lawyer Dearest Mama of Princess Harlette ..


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no :new_shocked: Sparkey was misinformed and left for Dubai as soon as he heard :huh: This is going to be a loooooooooooooooong trip. She better be there by the time he gets there.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

PC and the liquor bottles - :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
Bonnie is hoping that her BFF will come to NY after meandering her way through the States. She can stay at the W Hotel and we'll go to Pastis and Balthazar and ALL the hot spots!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So who are the boys that PC was partying with last night???? Are these strange Maltese that we don't know??? Or, did you pick up a MUTT????


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

YEAH for Archie! Please keep us posted. He is so brave for taking such a serious hard job.

GOOD luck to him.
enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> oh no :new_shocked: Sparkey was misinformed and left for Dubai as soon as he heard :huh: This is going to be a loooooooooooooooong trip. She better be there by the time he gets there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is he riding his camel???????? That will be a looooooooooooooonnnnng trip!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:smrofl: :smrofl:


> oh no :new_shocked: Sparkey was misinformed and left for Dubai as soon as he heard :huh: This is going to be a loooooooooooooooong trip. She better be there by the time he gets there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

This would be a cute children's adventure book if we could just keep it clean ....   

Forget Where's Waldo ....

It's Where's Princess Charlotte


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> So who are the boys that PC was partying with last night???? Are these strange Maltese that we don't know??? Or, did you pick up a MUTT????[/B]


You are right, Lynn. PC left us ASSUMING that it was Archie, Billie & Max. Well, now we know that they weren't the ones with PC thanks to lennabella's post. Okay, Missy (PC), you have some explaining to do!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=440577
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nooo wait - I just got news from Archie's mommy that he is home safe with a bit of a hangover ???

Our boys must be lying to us then - that or Archie was drinking non-stop in the west-coast/east-coast red eye flight ... perhaps he was flirting with some flight attendants ... Ohhh my Archie !!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=27041:ctmpphpPrr2rg.jpg]

Dang, Matilda was hoping for Princess Charlotte and the "BOYS" :smheat: to come to Idaho, she had plans for Princess Charlotte to stay at this resort 20 mins. from her home. She thought the boys could stay at her house 

Here you go Princess Charlotte, only the best for the PRINCESS, reconsider and come vist Matilda in Idaho


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Arch is finally home, but a little under the weather....
and what a 5:00 shadow!!! 
[attachment=27045:0_0_prin...s_char_6.jpg]

He's just going to have to sleep it off today. 


The thought briefly ran through his head to send

Tinker out into the field to help....
[attachment=27046:0_0_prin...s_char_7.jpg]

But quickly decided against it. Take over boys, Arch will be back in action as soon as it's possible.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> [attachment=27041:ctmpphpPrr2rg.jpg]
> 
> Dang, Matilda was hoping for Princess Charlotte and the "BOYS" :smheat: to come to Idaho, she had plans for Princess Charlotte to stay at this resort 20 mins. from her home. She thought the boys could stay at her house
> 
> Here you go Princess Charlotte, only the best for the PRINCESS, reconsider and come vist Matilda in Idaho[/B]



I didn't know there was water in Idaho! Why didn't anyone tell me!.....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Adorable!! So are you going to tell us where they came from??
> 
> They have such cute sports-team doggie clothes and accessories around here but they are soooo expensive. One of these days I'll learn how to make doggie clothes myself.....[/B]





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=440617
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Northern Idaho is where I live, I have 8 lakes within 25 miles of me. The picture is of the Coeur d"Alene resort, very beautiful, right on Lake Coeur d' Alene. Famous golfing area. Patty Duke lives in Coeur d'Alene, and I am 2o miles from Sandpoint where Mark Ferman (OJ Simpson) lives and just found out more stars llive in this area.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

As long as we keep this a secret - we'll be safe....
[attachment=27049:0_0_prin...s_char_9.jpg]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> As long as we keep this a secret - we'll be safe....
> [attachment=27049:0_0_prin...s_char_9.jpg][/B]



OMG ... dying over here - I was confused who the "accomplice" was ... but I was alerted to the fact that it is actualy Archie ... (no top knot) ...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Archie you little sneak


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Sitting here wondering where Charlotte the Harlott is tonight. I had to cover Lily's eyes so she wouldn't get any ideas. PC is such a bad influence on our up and coming debutants. Im betting she got a look at that "hot" Nacho and has headed South. 

Thanks for all the giggles today I needed it.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Sitting here wondering where Charlotte the Harlott is tonight. I had to cover Lily's eyes so she wouldn't get any ideas. PC is such a bad influence on our up and coming debutants. Im betting she got a look at that "hot" Nacho and has headed South.
> 
> Thanks for all the giggles today I needed it.[/B]


I hadn't looked at Max all day and just had a look at his paws and they are dirty dirty black ... now I really wonder what went on last night .. he was thrown into the laundry sink and was really quite good about taking a bath.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=440788
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you say "GUILTY" Max the naughty boy.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=440788
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dirty dirty black??? As in maybe pawprinting ink????


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=440791
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooo more like "hitting the streets" dirty black ...


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Hahaha, that is too funny.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Stop! Stop! I can't breathe from laughing so hard! This is so funny & you all have wonderful imaginations! This is like a Soap Opera!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Bump for Katkoota


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Please don't anyone worry about Princess Charlotte - Archie's on the case
> [attachment=26969:0_0_prin...s_char_2.jpg]
> 
> His bags are packed and he'll be off in the morning to find her.
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: that is just so FUNNY :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Lo0o0o0o0oL

Good Luck on your search Archie boy

:HistericalSmiley: 

kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> oh no :new_shocked: Sparkey was misinformed and left for Dubai as soon as he heard :huh: This is going to be a loooooooooooooooong trip. She better be there by the time he gets there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: and how did we miss Sparkey being in his way to us :smrofl: 

Snowy and Crystal better prepare to greet him and start searching with him :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Dearest Mama BE WARNED - after a hard night of partying ( THANK YOU BOYS ) , the National Enquirer broke into my room at the Chateau Marmont and took some compromising photos . I can assure you all the bodies in my bed are merely friends ( and they drank the hard liquor not MOI ) . Rest assured my name has not been tarnished . Fondest love - Princess Charlotte P.S I slipped away before they awoke - off on my next adventure , expect more photos shortly .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: :smrofl: You sure know how to enjoy your time Miss Princess Charlotte :smrofl:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Although I have no idea where PC is -- she certainly hasn't made it to New Mexico. The girls have been watching for her as they would looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove to party hardy too.

No Princess Charlotte yet. Hope we catch sight of her soon!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Although I have no idea where PC is -- she certainly hasn't made it to New Mexico. The girls have been watching for her as they would looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove to party hardy too.
> 
> No Princess Charlotte yet. Hope we catch sight of her soon!!!![/B]



Lynn, maybe you should let your lab sniff around your area - you can never be too sure, you know.
PC could be......anywhere!!! It's just a waiting game now.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=440570
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what's happening out there - is Sparkey missing now too?? Did he ever make it to Dubai?? That camel didn't look too ......too.....big.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

PRINCESS CHARLOTTE is on her way to NJ ..my gang has smelled out her hungover breath and is doing some serious investigating! Will send pics when she gets close :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I wonder if she's limited out on her mommy's credit card


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> So what's happening out there - is Sparkey missing now too?? Did he ever make it to Dubai?? That camel didn't look too ......too.....big.[/B]


 Sparkey just called !!! he is stuck in the desert :new_shocked: and he forgot to take his shoes :w00t: the camel is not sharing any water with him either. oh boy. Snowy Heeeeeeeeeeeeelp :smhelp: Archie, what are you doing?????? you better finish what you started :HistericalSmiley: you look too comfy for this situations


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sparkey, Matilda is really worried about you, :bysmilie: maybe you should have been watching survivorman before you left :blush: . Look for a cactus Sparkey, I have heard you might find some water. :smheat: How could you forget your shoes? :w00t: someone Archie, Snowy, Billy, Henery where are you?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441271
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Max is too pooped to help - plus I don't think his camel wants to take him all the way to Dubai .. please take care - I will get Snowy to help find you.

Now look at what Charlotte the Harlette has done - she's messed up all our boys.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Dearest Mama - I was most displeased to see my credit limit has been cut off , what's the big idea a girl has to eat . You have seriously underestimated your spoiled darling . I have managed to escape my minions ( Max , Archie and Billy ) - they were no match for my evil cunning . I have fled to Las Vegas , and with a tiara or two sold off - still have lots of money to continue my journey . As you will see - getting a ROYAL FLUSH is zero trouble for moi in poker ( I LOVE counting cards ). I am seeking legal advice over the CHARLOTTE the HARLOT crack - most uncalled for , I am a member of the royal family . I drink champagne , and dance on tables till dawn . Fondest Love , Princess Charlotte P.S I will move on , VERY soon
Look the natives treat a celebrity very well








I find the show costumes very fetching









Natural talent - I am simply ROLLING in cash


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

ahahah - legal advice ... looks like she is having a blast in "Sin City" ...
La Cage - move over


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!! Laugh?? YES, I did...how adorable. Ralphie & Pacino said they would join in the search if need be but I think these two would definitely get into trouble doing it....But the good news is if my boys ever got lost I could just follow the paper trail!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
Marie & the (all too willing) Boys!*


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Oh no!! :new_shocked: I had a feeling she'd head to sin city :shocked: No more credit cards
how is PC going to see Wayne Newton's show :smrofl: Hopefully she won't spend all her
money playing poker! Vegas has some great shopping. Glad to hear Max, Archie and Billy are back safe at home. BUT, who's going to keep taps on PC? Where do you think she will head to next????


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: Sparkey is all alone in the desert and I gave him the news. he is making a U turn and should be in Vegas next week :smstarz: he didn't even find Snowy and Crystal :huh: Princess Charlotte better win a lot of money because Sparkey is on his way to get some :chili:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> :w00t: Sparkey is all alone in the desert and I gave him the news. he is making a U turn and should be in Vegas next week :smstarz: he didn't even find Snowy and Crystal :huh: Princess Charlotte better win a lot of money because Sparkey is on his way to get some :chili:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Thats a long walk for a little doggie who forgot his shoes. When he gets to Vegas, he should check into a spa for a massage and they can also serve him his water!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441663
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: yup I have to call in advance and tell them that they have to serve him the water or he wont drink . also all that requires money so watch out princess, sparkey knows what your suitcase looks like. hope it is full of money by now


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Everyone can calm down - Archie's back in action.
He just checked the computer for an update and realized his job isn't done yet!
[attachment=27175:0_0_prin..._char_10.jpg]


So it's off into the Wild-Blue-Yonder.....no - it's Anchor's Away!!!! 
Yes, Archie's back on the trail, now he's got to rescue his Princess Charlotte AND Sparkey...
The plot thickens...Sarah - please keep us updated.
[attachment=27177:Archie__sea_dog.JPG]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

[attachment=27179:CHARLOT_SIN.jpg]

I just saw this on the news - apparently Las Vegas has changed it's name .. no longer is it Lost Wages ... it's the above ...

It's a 45 minute flight from here - Max has been to Vegas many times - (his skin uncle lives there) .. he knows the strip and strip joints really really well !!

What do you think we should do ???


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> What do you think we should do ???[/B]


 Max should take the flight ASAP. get a hotel room for all the boys that will be there shortly. oh boy we need a plan. I think Charlotte is going to run away with the money before we get there :new_shocked: we Are the good fellas boys :rockon:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is too funny! I hope PC wins lots of money to support herself, now that the credit cards have been cut off. Maybe she could do some modeling to supplement her gambling winnings. Just stay away from the shady modeling agents, Charlotte darling. We don't want your pictures to end up in "Playpup". :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie's got a plan....



See when he gets to Vegas he'll get right to work.




If Princess Charlotte wants to be a showgirl she'll need an agent, right?





Well that's where Archie comes in.





He's gonna be under cover


as an agent! She's sure to fall for it....
[attachment=27180:Archie__..._duds_rs.jpg]


Clever, eh?!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I can see it now...........PC and the boys as "Ocean's 13" the Vegas caper. :thumbsup:


----------

